# calling all kitless fans in the UK



## trapper (Aug 1, 2012)

If like me you have found it difficult to source the more uncommon taps and dies needed for Bock and Schmidt parts at last i have agreed with a uk engineering firm to make some to order. There is no minimum order quantity but small orders do mean higher individual price!!

so if anyone wants to obtain some of these do let me know maybe we can get a group price. an example is the cost can be more than halved by ordering 4 of an item rather than a single item.

I can be reached here or by email stephen.french@fsmail.net


----------



## furini (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi Stephen

I would definitely be interested.  I'm keen to give kitless a go.  Do you know any suppliers of Bock or Schmidt nibs, feeds and holders in the UK?

Cheers

Stewart


----------



## mredburn (Aug 1, 2012)

Im not sure of your pricing but what sizes are you looking for?


----------



## luke39uk (Aug 2, 2012)

Don't know if there is that many folks in the UK making kitless pens to justify a group buy.

 I would be interested depending on price/import duty comparison to US suppliers.


----------



## furini (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm interested in buying the taps for sections and triples (nib, feed and holder).  I don't particularly mind whether they are Bock or Schmidt as long as they were to continue to be available for some time!


----------



## trapper (Aug 7, 2012)

I've at last got an agreement for the manufacture of taps for Bock and Schmidt components , and triple start 9mm & 10mmx0.75 taps and dies within the UK . The prices improve with quantity so if there is enough interest I will post a group buy offer for UK and EU members. to make it viable as agroup buy I need at least 10 of us to be involved. PLEASE confirm any interest to me so i can proceed


----------



## skiprat (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Stephen,
10 buyers in the UK or even EU only could be difficult. 
We have already had group buys for taps and dies by our USA cousins and some of the IAP vendors even may still have some available. These are fairly good quality ( not as good as UK stuff of course, but the Yank stuff is ok !!!! :wink::biggrin: )and known to be the exact correct sizes. 
However, if your cost for ten plus sets is cheaper than what's already available, then why not open it up to all? 
One of my pet hates is to see stuff for sale here on IAP, but for some obscure reason the seller will only ship to mainland USA. It is rare that stuff is cheaper here, but I am always willing to return the many offers of those that have offered to send me stuff from the USA. 

Cheers and good luck:wink:


----------



## trapper (Aug 8, 2012)

*taps and dies*

Thanks for that Skiprat

I totally agree with you in the pet hates department.

I have two manufacturers who are prepared to help here in the uk...... i am often frustrated by the we ship to the us/canada only routines but i have been fortunate in obtaining support from such as Richard Greenwald, Mike at silverpenparts and Indypendance and many individuals who have obtained items for me and sent them on.

Point taken ok I'll open it up afterall british engineering undersold over copied etc etc.

My favoured source is a tool shop who has quoted at single unit 3unit and 6unit price these are on a par with us pricing once any import taxes etc are taken into account clearly the more you buy the cheaper per unit it becomes.

i could do with some advice so i will contact you directly

Regards
Steve


----------

